
Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella slams Google's game-playing artificial brain - dsr12
http://www.businessinsider.in/Microsoft-CEO-Satya-Nadella-slams-Googles-game-playing-artificial-brain-We-are-not-pursuing-AI-to-beat-humans-at-games/articleshow/54534210.cms
======
alistproducer2
Maybe I'll get slammed for saying this, but this is exactly why so many people
have bad perceptions of Microsoft. I have tickets to this event and I could
not be less excited to be there.

Most of the sessions seem so boring. My guess is that ignite is aimed at IT
planners more than developers,but as a developer I don't find any of the black
box,cloud platforms that the industry is turning into their bread and butter
exciting in the least.

------
Neeek
Maybe slammed is a little bit of an overstatement, it was more of a smug poke.
Even still... acting smug about an AI that plays go when the other Microsoft
article[1] on here from ten hours ago mentions that the company is working on
creating a fantasy football playing bot with the NFL made me chuckle.

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/26/microsoft-ceo-satya-
nadell...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/26/microsoft-ceo-satya-nadella-on-
how-ai-will-transform-his-company/)

------
geophile
Well, they do have a track record at this sort of thing.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eywi0h_Y5_U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eywi0h_Y5_U)

